# Ears curled back at 4 months??? PICTURE



## Court0384 (Jan 26, 2014)

I have a 4 month old female GSD. One of her ears is up & hasn't gone back down. The other one flip flops, sometimes it's up & sometimes it's curled back. I'm worried that it will never go completely up. Advice is appreciated!!


----------



## middleofnowhere (Dec 20, 2000)

I've had one pup whose ears were every which way. It never occured to me to worry about it. She did the classic teepee thing for quite a while. I don't remember how old she was when they "straightened up".


----------



## Eiros (Jun 30, 2011)

It's normal for puppy ears to be all over the place until after teething is finished (6 months or so)


----------

